

The Rule Of Least Power - yarapavan
http://www.w3.org/2001/tag/doc/leastPower-2006-2-13.html

======
yarapavan
Expressing constraints, relationships and processing instructions in less
powerful languages increases the flexibility with which information can be
reused: the less powerful the language, the more you can do with the data
stored in that language.

------
yarapavan
Good Practice: Use the least powerful language suitable for expressing
information, constraints or programs on the World Wide Web.

